# Ralink driver and system crash



## davidgurvich (Feb 8, 2010)

I've recently tested freebsd on a laptop with rt2661 wireless card.  I have been impressed with the ability of freebsd to initiate and maintain connections in locations that have caused problems with linux.

The most annoying problem with the wireless has been when I am in a location with no or unconfigured wireless and turn the laptop on.  The lack seems to cause the card and driver to go berserk and hard lock the laptop.  The only solution has been to boot in safe mode.  

I haven't seen anything in the logs except an 'interrupt storm' on irq #11 but that also occurs when a connection is successful and the laptop operates smoothly.


----------

